# [SOLVED] Kaspersky Drain



## EzPz (Feb 23, 2011)

I use Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 12.0.0.374 (i) (Number from About page).
Recently avp.exe has started draining RAM while I am streaming videos (LoveFiLM mostly). It starts at around 15000KB and gets past 230000KB (I only have 512MB of RAM and Internet Explorer uses a lot to run videos). At this point it crashes and 'Has to Close, Sorry for the Inconvenience'. Then both Microsoft and Kaspersky present 'Send Error Report Screens'. The icon in the taskbar turns grey, and hovering over it results in a message stating that a service part of the program was unloaded from memory. It then reinitialises, and goes through the whole process again. All online articles (from 2009/10 mostly) that I have found relate to CPU not RAM, which is not the problem here.
Does anyone know why this is happening and/or how to stop it?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Kaspersky Drain*

The easiest way to stop Kapersky is to uninstall it. It, as well as may other AV apps are bloated system hogs. Use MS Security essentials. It's free and it works: Microsoft Security Essentials - Free Antivirus for Windows


----------



## EzPz (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Kaspersky Drain*

The problem solved itself on the next update and never recurred, it must have been a glitch that was patched.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Glad it worked put, hopefully it won't reoccur, thanks for posting back.


----------

